# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Adjust 通过我们最新的 SDK 更新让您为 iOS 的成功做好准备

## sondha575

随着 iOS 14 的隐私更改迫在眉睫 Adjust 一直在努力确保这些更改将对我们的  户以及他们如何衡量其应用营销成功  影响最小化。 考虑到这一点，我们推出了 iOS SDK 的最新更新——包括对 Apple 最新 AdService 框架的支持——以帮助我们的客户获  最具创新性、以隐私为中心的解决方  。 Adjust SDK for iOS 的优势 自从 Apple 宣布他们提议的隐私变更（这将改变  户在 iOS14 上与广告互动的方式）以来，Adjust 一直专注于提供率先上市的解决方案  以帮助我们的客户顺利过渡到这个新  代。

而不会错过任何一个节拍 早在 8 月 我们就推出了支持 AppTrackingTransparency (ATT) 和 SKAdNetwork 的第一个 iOS 14 SDK 更新。 1 月 18 日，我们发布了 *菲律宾电话号码* 最新的 SDK，其中包含三个重要的附加功能，  帮助您在 iOS 14 上定位广告系列以取得成功： 支持 Apple Search Ads 归因的新 AdService 框架。 一个新的 appTrackingAuthorizationStatus getter 已添加到 Adjust 实例中，允许调用以确定当前应用跟  状态。 改进的测量同意管理和第三方共享系  。

**

这些功能补充并扩展了我们已经开发  功能 以帮助后 iOS 14 时代的营销人员。 Adjust iOS SDK 已经集成了对 SKAdNetwork 的支持。用户可以直接在 Adjust 控制面板中设置 SKAdNetwork 转化价值事件映射——让 Adjust 通过解码 Apple 发送的转化价值来完成繁重的工作，  您能够在报告中查看映射到实际事件  数据。 为确保我们的客户继续获得最佳的归  支持和数据透明度，我们新的仪表板  持向导使 Adjust 客户只需单击几下即可在您的原始数  中接收 SKAdNetwork 归因和 ATT 活动更新报告。

----------

